# ســـــــؤال (1)



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هذا الموضوع سيكون اول موضوع ضمن سلسلة سؤال وجواب

سيكون بكل موضوع سؤال وعليكم ان تجيبُ على الاسئله


 سؤال اليوم
للرجل
هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟
للمرأه

هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> * هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟*​




*بصراحه بصراحه بصراحه *


*عادي جدا وصايره كتيرررررر هههههههههههه*





*موضوع حلو بس ما تصعب الاساله *


*تسلم ايديك على الموضوع اللذيذ *​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه​ 
ايه الاسئلة الصعبة دى​ 
بس ممكن لو فى ظروف ضروووووووورية جدا​ 
منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2010)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ااااه عااااادى جداااا
وطالما بعلمى يبقى مفيش مشكله ​*


----------



## ponponayah (23 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> للمرأه
> 
> هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟*​




*بصراحة يعنى
هو هيكون صعب اوى
ازاى يعنى يخرج مع واحدة 
وانا مش معاة ويخرج لية اصلا

سؤال صعب اوى يا مينا
ميرسى ليك *​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه بصراحه بصراحه *
> 
> 
> *عادي جدا وصايره كتيرررررر هههههههههههه*
> ...




وكمان كتيير يا ام جورج انا لو منك اخلى بالى بقى هههههههههه
نورتى يا ام جورج ومتقلقيش الاسئله هتكون خفيفه


----------



## zezza (23 أغسطس 2010)

> هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟



ما يخرج يا كيوبيد ..خليه يفك عن نفسه شوية 
مادام *بعلمى* و اعرف الشخصية دى كويس و واثقة فيها ما يجراش حاجة 
بس الموضوع ما يتكررش كتييير يعنى مرة اتنين *للضرورة*


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *للمرأه*​
> 
> *هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟*​


 
عادي خالص طلما في ثقه متبادله يبقي عادي خالص
اصلي انا مش برقبه في كل حته الي عاوز يعمل حاجه غلط هيعملها 
المهم الشخصيه الي معاك ايه نوعها 
مهو في الشغل معه بنات كتير وما ادراك الالمان بقي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه​
> ايه الاسئلة الصعبة دى​
> بس ممكن لو فى ظروف ضروووووووورية جدا​
> منتظرين المزيد​



هههههههه اصلى يا كوينا
ادى الناس ولا بلاش :hlp:


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*لا مش اقبل*
*هى الحكاية سداح مداح*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2010)

هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟[/size][/b][/font]      [/center][/QUOTE]

*ويخرج ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
لما يكون في سبب اوك انما يخرج كده من مزاجو
يبقى ميرجعش يفضل معاها

*


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

> *للمرأه
> 
> هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟*



*طبعاااااااا لأ مش هقبل ابدا :smil8:
شكرااااااا يا كيوبيد و بانتظار السلسلة الثانية بس سهل الاسئلة :t30:
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *طبعاااااااا لأ مش هقبل ابدا :smil8:
> شكرااااااا يا كيوبيد و بانتظار السلسلة الثانية بس سهل الاسئلة :t30:
> ​*



*اويه كده30:
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> للرجل
> هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟*​




*لو قالتلي وحاجه ضروريه جدا جدا
ايه المانع وايه المشكله اصلا
مدام واثقين في بعض خلاص
لكن مش عمال ع بطال طبعا 
تسلم يا حبي
ومستني رأيك ياواد​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> للمرأه
> 
> هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟*​



*لو فى ظروف ضروريه ومعينه وانا اعرف مش هيبقا فى مشكله
 لكن خروج عادى وفسح معاها لا طبعا هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اويه كده30:
> *


*
ما أحلاه و هو طالع مع وحدة ست و انا قاعدة في البيت !! :smil8:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ااااه عااااادى جداااا
> وطالما بعلمى يبقى مفيش مشكله ​*




يا دماغك العاليه يا دون ههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *بصراحة يعنى
> هو هيكون صعب اوى
> ازاى يعنى يخرج مع واحدة
> وانا مش معاة ويخرج لية اصلا
> ...




خلاص يا بونى ده سوال عادى هههههه
 عليا الطلاق هو كده ما هيخرج اصلا ههههههههه


----------



## كرامة (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟* 



بصوا انا لسة مجربتش بس ساعتها انا مش عارفة هعمل اية اكيد المخ الصعيدى هيظهر هههههههههههههههه

فى انتظار المزيد من الاسئلة​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> ما يخرج يا كيوبيد ..خليه يفك عن نفسه شوية
> مادام *بعلمى* و اعرف الشخصية دى كويس و واثقة فيها ما يجراش حاجة
> بس الموضوع ما يتكررش كتييير يعنى مرة اتنين *للضرورة*



عجبنى ردك يا زيزا
بس تفتكرى هو يوافق انك تعملى زيه اشك هههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> عادي خالص طلما في ثقه متبادله يبقي عادي خالص
> اصلي انا مش برقبه في كل حته الي عاوز يعمل حاجه غلط هيعملها
> المهم الشخصيه الي معاك ايه نوعها
> مهو في الشغل معه بنات كتير وما ادراك الالمان بقي
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه مش حلوين اؤى الالمان الفرنساويين احلى :smil16:

نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> *لا مش اقبل*
> *هى الحكاية سداح مداح*




اصلى يا بوبمبو
نورت يعمنا


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ]
> 
> *ويخرج ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> لما يكون في سبب اوك انما يخرج كده من مزاجو
> ...




بحب الدم الحامى :new6:

نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *طبعاااااااا لأ مش هقبل ابدا :smil8:
> شكرااااااا يا كيوبيد و بانتظار السلسلة الثانية بس سهل الاسئلة :t30:
> ​*




هههههههههه حتى فى لبنان 
نورتى يا روز ومتقلقيش سوال بكره اسهل


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لو قالتلي وحاجه ضروريه جدا جدا
> ايه المانع وايه المشكله اصلا
> مدام واثقين في بعض خلاص
> لكن مش عمال ع بطال طبعا
> ...



امووووووووووت فى  الجنتله :hlp:
لا انا مقبلش بأى شكل من الاشكال انو حد يخرج مع مراتى او خطيبتى 
لما تتجوز سوسن تبقى تخرج مع اى حد :new6:
نورت يعمنا


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اويه كده30:
> *





Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> ما أحلاه و هو طالع مع وحدة ست و انا قاعدة في البيت !! :smil8:​*




هههههههههههه عادى يجدعان ده سؤال هو مخرجش مع حد لسه :hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *لو فى ظروف ضروريه ومعينه وانا اعرف مش هيبقا فى مشكله
> لكن خروج عادى وفسح معاها لا طبعا هههههههههههههه
> *​




خليكى ايزى يا كوكى هههههههههه
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

كرامة قال:


> بصوا انا لسة مجربتش بس ساعتها انا مش عارفة هعمل اية اكيد المخ الصعيدى هيظهر هههههههههههههههه
> 
> فى انتظار المزيد من الاسئلة​




ههههههههه
بكره السوال الجديد هينزل 
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أغسطس 2010)

> هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟



اما مكونشى ماليا عينيه يبقى يخرج مع واحدة غيرى

ثانكس كيوبد
فى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> امووووووووووت فى  الجنتله :hlp:
> لا انا مقبلش بأى شكل من الاشكال انو حد يخرج مع مراتى او خطيبتى
> لما تتجوز سوسن تبقى تخرج مع اى حد :new6:
> نورت يعمنا




*مش جنتله ولا حاجه ياعمنا
بقول لو حاجه ضروريه جدا جدا
حاجه طارئه يعني مش اكتر
لكن غير كده لع والف لع طبعا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بحب الدم الحامى :new6:
> 
> نورتى يا قمر


*
انا عارفه ان كل الرجاله هتقبل تعمل كده وكمان هتعيد لو الست محمرتش فيه:smil8:
وقلبت ع الوش التاني
طيب جاوبني انت
نعكسها بقى
لو هي ما قالتشي حاجه انت توافق انك تعمل كده وتمشي مع واحده غير خطيبتك ومراتك؟
معلش بقى سؤال واحد بس ليك
انت كده ناوي ع اسئله كتيره
*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اما مكونشى ماليا عينيه يبقى يخرج مع واحدة غيرى
> 
> ثانكس كيوبد
> فى انتظار المزيد​



اصلى يا سندريلا هههههههههه
نورتى يا قمر



mikel coco قال:


> *مش جنتله ولا حاجه ياعمنا
> بقول لو حاجه ضروريه جدا جدا
> حاجه طارئه يعني مش اكتر
> لكن غير كده لع والف لع طبعا​*




بهزر معاك يا مان
أجابة السوال هتختلف من بلد لاخرى ومن محافظه لاخرى ومن منطقه لاخرى وكمان على حسب كل واحد وعاداته وتقاليده واسلوب معيشته


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟

* لا طبعا 
 يالهوى انا اطق مش هطيق كده خالص* 
 *رأى* *+Bent El3dra+*    * 
من امام الياهو ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> انا عارفه ان كل الرجاله هتقبل تعمل كده وكمان هتعيد لو الست محمرتش فيه:smil8:
> وقلبت ع الوش التاني
> طيب جاوبني انت
> ...



ههههههههه
بصى يا قمر

انا بالنسبالى الحاجه اللى موافقش عليها مع خطيبتى او مراتى مينفعش انا اعملها 
لانى مش بحب التحيز
انا ماشى بمبدء الديمقراطيه الحديثه:heat:


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟
> 
> * لا طبعا
> يالهوى انا اطق مش هطيق كده خالص*
> ...




هههههههههههههه
نورتى يا بنت العدرا :t30:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههه
> بصى يا قمر
> 
> انا بالنسبالى الحاجه اللى موافقش عليها مع خطيبتى او مراتى مينفعش انا اعملها
> ...



*كده طمنتني
ربنا يكملك بعقلك هههههههههه
عشان الانانيه طبع الرجاله:smil8:
انا مقولتش حاجه*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *كده طمنتني
> ربنا يكملك بعقلك هههههههههه
> عشان الانانيه طبع الرجاله:smil8:
> انا مقولتش حاجه*




هههههههههه
لا مش كل الرجاله على فكره


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انا ماشى بمبدء الديمقراطيه الحديثه:heat:




*ديمقراطي ديمقراطي 30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ديمقراطي ديمقراطي 30:​*




هل عندك شك :new6:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هل عندك شك :new6:




*وانا اقدر اقول حاجه ياعم كاظم
دي تطير فيها رقاب لو اتكلمت
بقلك ياواد متقول رايك انت كمان 
في الاخر قبل نزول اي سؤال جديد
برضه انت خبره كبيره وبنتعلم منك :heat:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانا اقدر اقول حاجه ياعم كاظم
> دي تطير فيها رقاب لو اتكلمت
> بقلك ياواد متقول رايك انت كمان
> في الاخر قبل نزول اي سؤال جديد
> برضه انت خبره كبيره وبنتعلم منك :heat:​*



هههههههههه
منا قولت يا مايكل رأى ولا انت عاوز راى مفصل ولا ايه مش فاهم ههههههههههههههه
خبرة مين يا مايكل دنا غلبان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههه
> منا قولت يا مايكل رأى ولا انت عاوز راى مفصل ولا ايه مش فاهم ههههههههههههههه
> خبرة مين يا مايكل دنا غلبان




*ايون يا حبي
راي منفصل مفصل جدا
يكون في الاخر قبل السؤال الجديد
اخاف انا من الغلابه دول :11azy:
قلت ايه يا حج​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 أغسطس 2010)

للمرأه​ 
هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب ؟ ​ 

اذا كان بعلمي اكيد اقبل مادام الثقة موجودة بين الطرفين

منتظرين المزيد ..​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2010)

*لو بدون سبب اكيد لا*
*انما لو بسبب ضروري يبأة طبعا لا برضو*

*تخرج مع مين ياعم الحج !!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايون يا حبي
> راي منفصل مفصل جدا
> يكون في الاخر قبل السؤال الجديد
> اخاف انا من الغلابه دول :11azy:
> قلت ايه يا حج​*



عنيا يعمنا هخلص رد على الناس وهجاوب السؤال بشكل مفصل بس متاخدش على كده :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> للمرأه
> 
> هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب ؟
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا ملكه
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لو بدون سبب اكيد لا*
> *انما لو بسبب ضروري يبأة طبعا لا برضو*
> 
> *تخرج مع مين ياعم الحج !!*​



صديق ... تخرج مع صديق يعم الحج :new6:

نورت يا حبيبى


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رأيي فى الموضوع
 شخصياً لا اقبل اطلاقاً هذا الوضع ، فتربيتى الشرقيه لن تسمح لى بذلك.
 ولكن دعونا  ننظر للأجابه ونتيقن انها لن تكون اجابه واحده
 فالاجابه ستختلف بالطبع من شخص لاخر كما حدث بالفعل
 فمثلا لو كنت انا رجل اعمال فبطبيعة عملى سيكون فى عشاء عمل ومن المحتمل ان يكون العشاء مع امرأه
 فهنا لا يمكن لزوجتى ان ترفض هذا لانه عملى
 وعلى النقيض شخص تربى تربيه شرقيه بحته مثلى
 لا يمكن ان يقبل هذا الوضع مطلقاً مهما تعامل مع اناس مختلفين فى طباعه
  فخلاصة القول
 ان طبيعة العمل ومكان التربيه وطريقة التربيه هى العامل الوحيد المؤثر فى الاجابه على هذا السؤال
 فليس معنى ان الذى يقبل ان تخرج خطيبته مع صديق بأنه ليس رجل  .... ولكن هو قناعته وثقته فى زوجته تقبل ذلك
 وليس معنى ان الشخص الذى يرفض ان تخرج خطيبته او زوجته مع رجل غيره بأنه شرقى متخلف ....ولكن قناعته الشخصيه تُحتم عليه ذلك
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *للرجل
> هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟*


طالما فيه ثقة بينا فمفيش مشكلة . لكن طبعا هناك غيرة هتكون عندي وللغيرة متطلبات  فلا يمكن مثلا ان اسمح لها ان تفعل ذلك بدون سبب او لمجرد الفعل او ان تفعل ذلك كثيرا .


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*للرجل
هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟

طبعا لا
*​


----------



## Mason (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *للمرأه*​
> 
> *هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟*​


 
*هو انسان بطبيعة الحال خجول شوية *
*فمن الطبيعى هو هيرفض انة يخرج مع واحدة ست غيرى *
* ولو كانت ست رزلة ههههههههههههههه*
*ف بيحاول انة يتهرب من خروجة زى كدة حتى لو انا موافقة *
*وطبعا انا من رابع المستحيلات انى اوافق ههههههههههههههههههه*
*وهو مش بيحب يزعلنى ابدا فكسبانة كسبانة القضية هههههههههههه :yahoo::yahoo:*
*ميرسى أ/ مينا على السؤال الجميل دا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *رأيي فى الموضوع
> شخصياً لا اقبل اطلاقاً هذا الوضع ، فتربيتى الشرقيه لن تسمح لى بذلك.
> ولكن دعونا  ننظر للأجابه ونتيقن انها لن تكون اجابه واحده
> فالاجابه ستختلف بالطبع من شخص لاخر كما حدث بالفعل
> ...





*الله ينور يا حج مينا
مش بقلك خبره :t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*هو ممكن يعني مادام في علمي واعرف كده كويس لكن لو من ورايا لالالالالالالالالالالا ده اموته واموتها خاطب او متجوز كيس جوافة:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> للمرأه
> 
> هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟



*مييييييييين :t26:
ليه أنشالله هو مرتبط ولا متجوز سيد 
ولا كيس جوافة اناااااااا :nunu0000:
هههههه
هى الثقة موجودة طبعااااااااا دى حاجة أكيدة 
بس ليه يخرج معاها ولو حاجة مهمة يبقى اكون انا كمان موجودة 
فى الخروجة دى :smil16:
ولو هو طلب موفقتى الأول قبل مايعمل حاجة زيك كده 
هقوله كده ..
لو أنت هتوااافق انى أخرج مع واحد لأى ظرف مهم
يبقى انا كمان هوافق .. 
واللى أخدته القرعة بقى :fun_lol:
هههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> للرجل
> هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟
> 
> *​



*لا ثم لا 
*​


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2010)

*اه يخرج وماله لو فى ما يستدعى ده معنديش مشكلة*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

الحقيقه مجربتش..بس لو حصل..اممممممممم..بجد مش عارف


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ​*للمرأه*​
> 
> *هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟*​


 
اكيد فى ثقة بينى وبين شريك حياتى بس كل الموضوع انى اعرف لا اكتر ولا اقل ​


----------



## sony_33 (25 أغسطس 2010)

> للرجل
> هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟


لا طبعا لا اوافق لاى سبب من الاسباب​


----------



## sony_33 (25 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *مييييييييين :t26:
> ليه أنشالله هو مرتبط ولا متجوز سيد
> ولا كيس جوافة اناااااااا :nunu0000:
> هههههه
> ...


هى دى ست البيت العصرية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منك لله
عادى يابنتى خلية يخرج
مش بيرسم لقدام
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

عادي لاني واثقه فيه جدا
واكيد هابقي عارفه مين الشخصيه كويس
بس لو فيه مشكله وكدا هاوافق

رغم اني هابقي علي نار وهافضل اتصل بيه كل شويه
هههههههههههههه
لحد ما يزهق ويرجع
ويجرررررررررررررررررررررر كل اللي حصل
وبالتفصيل الملل كمان
لكن لو هو فسح وخروجات لمجرد انهم اصدقاء
يبقي لا اسفه هاقتله فيها
هي سايبه ولا ايه

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> هى دى ست البيت العصرية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منك لله
> عادى يابنتى خلية يخرج
> ...



*ههههههههه
مانا قولت الخلاصة يا سونى يابنى 
اللى أخدته القرعة تاخده أم الشعور :crazy_pil
بس هو يعمل حسابه بقى انه اول مايدخل البيت هيتنفض 
لو خرج على حسابها يخرج بقى :t30:
ساعتها هى اللى هتقوله على بيتك يلا 30: هههههه*​


----------



## GoDz (29 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> 
> للرجل
> هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟
> ...




*لأ ... 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن طالما انا عارفاها او زميلته بالعمل بيتوجب اوقات خروج مع بعض
وممكن تحصل معايا انا كمان*​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2010)

*انا جاوت قبل كدة بس عايز اجاوب تانى*




> للرجل
> هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟



بردو لا


----------



## marcelino (29 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> *انا جاوت قبل كدة بس عايز اجاوب تانى*
> 
> 
> 
> بردو لا



*ههههههه *

*يابنى راجع نفسك*​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2010)

*



ههههههه 

يابنى راجع نفسك

أنقر للتوسيع...

الموضوع خرج من ايدى خلاص هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

للمرأه

هل تقبلى ان يخرج خطيبك او زوجك مع أمرأه بدونك اى أن كان السبب؟ 

لالالالالالا طبعااااااااا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> نورتى يا بنت العدرا :t30:


ههههههههههههههههه
بما انى مكنتش هنا
فقلت ادخل اقولك نورك يا مان هههههههه
ومازلت عند نفس رايى
​


----------

